# K-7500 vs 1065



## poop soup (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been reading posts and thought i would start a new post on drum machines. Throwing around the idea to save on my body of a power feed instead of running my K-1500 sectional 100 ft each day a couple times a day. Any pro s or cons on the spartan or the ridgid power feed would help :thumbup: thank you


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I hear the Spartan power feed is superior to all others but I have only ran Spartan. Very reliable & easy to rebuild when needed.

I know what you mean about that 1500. Powerful machine but takes a lot of labor


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Spartan of course is my answer  Look into the 2001 machine - it breaks down nicely or possibly the 300 machine depending on what kind of lines you're running


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

once you get them spartans set up where you want,they sure are nice...but the problem is getting them to where you want to set them up.you said you want to save on the wear and tear of your body,spartans are not the way you do that,at least not where i live and fer sho not the 1065,sure are nice machines though.


----------



## poop soup (Aug 31, 2011)

this machine would be for just 4 inch main lines . whats the pros on the 2001 compared to the 1065 ? i have all the other bases covered for machines i just want a easier mainline machine to operate than my k 1500 alot of labor for one man and i will not take that 1500 in a house


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

poop soup said:


> this machine would be for just 4 inch main lines . whats the pros on the 2001 compared to the 1065 ? i have all the other bases covered for machines i just want a easier mainline machine to operate than my k 1500 alot of labor for one man and i will not take that 1500 in a house



My Spartan 300 does 95% of my 4" main line work, weighs about 160lbs loaded with 107' of .55 magnum. You have basements down there ? What are you using inside homes now ?


----------



## poop soup (Aug 31, 2011)

yes we have basements. i would say about 50/50 with basements and about half are finished. let me revise i will not take 1500 in finished basement . the machines i have are :
k 1500 
k 400
spartan 81 
a little dinasour old drum machine 
gas jetter 4000 psi at 4 gallon and 3/8 1/2 and 1/4 
Aries sewer camera 
toilet auger 
plunger


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The 300 would be good for you if you have no 6" lines and your 4" lines are under 100' :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it is a matter of what you use is always the best....

I use a K-7500 so naturally that is the best.... :thumbup:

Seriously, With any feed the most important thing you can do is keep it clean and lubricated. The roller bearings in the feed have an enemy and that is dirt and corrosion. When you stick that cable in a line it brings back water and dirt neither of which is good for a bearing even a sealed one. In addition if the customer used drain opener now you are getting them covered with a corrosive liquid.

There are couple of things I did with my feed on the K-7500 that makes it very reliable and running a long time between rebuilds....


Frequently take it apart and clean and grease it.
Use a marine grade water resistant grease.
Ditch the OEM Bearings and properly size a set of stainless steel ball bearings to install.

There you have it!


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

The spartan seemed heavier.I am a bigger fan of the K 7500.
The Ridgid unit sucks on worn cable,getting 100' sucks on a worn cable,
where the Spartan has no prob with 125'


----------



## ATSB Plumbing (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello to all. 1st post . Why not look at a General pipe cleaners product. Such as the speedrooter or the Maxi-rooter. The self feeds do take cleaning but those machines can take a beating and keep on cleaning. I used to use an old spartan 1065 that is a heavy machine nice but a monster.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How about a howdy and a handshake?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I have run the 1065 and the k-7500 several times and would choose the spartan over the ridgid if I had the choice. I just believe the 1065 is the best drum machine available. 
that being said the k 7500 is slightly lighter and slimmer, making it easier to get into tight spaces and through small bath door ways. I have been told its handle design is ment to help in lifting it up or down stairs, but it just seems akward to me. 
I have seen the 1065 clean a 4" line packed with petrified grease to 500' from a single cleanout! That to me is unmatchable. However, I own a 2001 and believe it is comparable to the 1065 while also being slimmer and easy to break down for portability.
Mainline machines are gonna be heavy no matter what. You might as well make the heavy lifting count for something and grab a spartan IMHO:yes:.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Kentheplumber said:


> Mainline machines are gonna be heavy no matter what. You might as well make the heavy lifting count for something and grab a spartan IMHO:yes:.


Everything Spartan makes is superior to everything ridgid makes, at least from what I've seen

I will, however, take exception to Ridgids pass through units, they are great for a roof, or a long trek up several flights of stairs.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

ATSB Plumbing said:


> Hello to all. 1st post . Why not look at a General pipe cleaners product. Such as the speedrooter or the Maxi-rooter. The self feeds do take cleaning but those machines can take a beating and keep on cleaning. I used to use an old spartan 1065 that is a heavy machine nice but a monster.


As to the new guy, General is for handy-hacks, spend some money and get a real machine


----------



## ATSB Plumbing (Sep 9, 2011)

Hay sikxven . Thanks for the warm welcome. As for Hack Not a chance. The Generals do a fine job. Opinions are like #ssholes every body has one and most stink


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ATSB Plumbing said:


> Hay sikxven . Thanks for the warm welcome. As for Hack Not a chance. Opinions are like #ssholes every body has one and most stink


How about that introduction? :whistling2:

Before we start thinking you are like your opinion......

The warm welcome comes after the introduction if you don't wear yours out first....:yes:

Read This! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/









Then Click Here and Post Your Intro










*


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> How about that introduction? :whistling2:
> 
> Before we start thinking you are like your opinion......
> 
> ...




Any chance of you making those neon ?


----------



## ATSB Plumbing (Sep 9, 2011)

Well everyone should be happy now. I did an intro.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Generals large snakes are really geared toward Rental Stores. The base is good, the cables are not bad, but the drum is just so so, and the cable feeds are just plain weak junk in reverse, but pretty good on forward. But I am tired when I'm done and need reverse to work.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like Spartan is the drain cleaners choice of preferred equipment! 

Write that one in the books Mutaba!


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Looks like Spartan is the drain cleaners choice of preferred equipment!
> 
> Write that one in the books Mutaba!


Has anyone ever used any of the Trojan machines?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Has anyone ever used any of the Trojan machines?


 Direct copy of a Spartan.


----------

